

Ask HN: What companies changed from Python to another language? - gamesbrainiac

Twitter switched some of its code from Ruby to Scala. I do not know the exact scale of the matter, but companies do change their stack as things get more complex.<p>I&#x27;ve read articles from Dropbox&#x27;s engineering blog about their move to go for performance critical parts.<p>The question is, how many companies (and who are they) who have switched from Python to a different language&#x2F;platform and stuck to it? Most importantly, why? GIL? Distribution? Other?
======
alex_sf
At Fog Creek, we converted our SSH load balancer from Python to Go.

Paramiko had a number of bugs and memory leaks that were forcing us to restart
it nightly. We had trouble getting patches accepted upstream over the years.

Eventually, a couple of the Kiln devs decided to sharpen their Go skills by
rewriting the LB. We saw lower latencies, and there was much better built-in
tooling for getting statistics. Deployment was nicer.

There wasn't really a massive difference, and we could have gotten the Python
version to a good place, it was just easier with Go.

~~~
aaronchall
So would you consider Go superior to C++, then?

~~~
alex_sf
That's a tough question to answer without context.

For us, on this problem, Go was superior to C++ (and Python). On another
problem, that may not be the case.

------
sarciszewski
When I was working as a contractor for WesTower Communications, they were
developing a Django app for their Intranet but decided to switch to PHP (which
is why I was brought onboard) and then some layoffs happened and they settled
on SharePoint

~~~
aaronchall
Sounds like a downward spiral, so sorry.

